# EIBL / SBA Grants



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a small side business that I've been operating for a few years in Germany.

Do I qualify for an EIBL or SBA grant?

I'm only interested in a grant (and not a loan).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the information available from the SBA: https://www.sba.gov/page/coronavirus-covid-19-small-business-guidance-loan-resources

I seriously doubt that you would be eligible for any of the programs, since they usually ask you to contact your "local" SBA office - and you're at quite a distance from any SBA office. But you might try contacting the US Embassy in Germany to see what they can tell you.


----------

